# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  радация духовной практики по Гите

## Ратмир

Харе Кришна!

*Бхагавад-гита Глава 12* (стихи до этого я пропустил чтобы не отягощать сообщение)
*Текст 9*
О Мой дорогой Арджуна, завоеватель богатств, если ты не можешь непрерывно удерживать на Мне свой ум, тогда следуй регулирующим принципам бхакти-йоги. Таким образом ты разовьешь в себе желание достичь Меня.
*Текст 10*
Если ты не можешь соблюдать регулирующие принципы бхакти-йоги, то хотя бы постарайся трудиться для Меня, потому что, работая для Меня, ты достигнешь совершенства.
*Текст 11*
Но если ты не способен действовать в таком сознании, то старайся отрекаться от всех плодов своего труда, и старайся находить удовлетворение внутри себя.
*Текст 12*
Если ты неспособен следовать и этому, тогда посвяти себя получению знаний. Однако лучше знания - медитация, а лучше медитации - отречение от плодов своего труда, ибо через такое отречение можно достичь спокойствия ума.

Я тут запутался читая эти стихи, вот
градация *номер 1* От самого крутого к более простому
1) непрерывно удерживать на Кришне свой ум
2) следовать регулирующим принципам бхакти-йоги
3) трудиться для Кришны
4) отрекаться от всех плодов своего труда
5) посвятить себя получению знаний

теперь другая *градация номер 2* - Однако лучше знания - медитация, а лучше медитации - отречение от плодов своего труда, ибо через такое отречение можно достичь спокойствия ума.
От самого крутого к более простому
1) отречение от плодов своего труда
2) медитация
3) знание

Не могу понять *а)* как из 5 выборов стало 3? *б)* Если эти градации в теории должны быть одинаковыми то почему медитация стала ниже отречения? но может это две разные градации между собой не связанны? *в)* Можете объяснить подробнее про каждый из пунктов? я понимаю пункт 2) практика бхакти йоги, 4) это карма-йога, наверно и всё, что за знание и прочее неясно *г)* Что делать человеку который не способен даже получить знание (самая низкая ступенька), есть ли ступеньки ниже чем получение знания?

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Ратмир!

а) Здесь Кришна в обратной последовательности перечисляет три нижних ступени (из пяти), чтобы вдохновить слушателей Бхагавад-Гиты следовать более высоким из описанных ранее.
б) Нет, они не должны быть одинаковыми.
в) 1 – постоянная спонтанная медитация на Кришну из любовной привязанности, 2 –  регулируемая практика бхакти-йоги, 3 – карма-йога, 4 – бескорыстная деятельность, 5 – культивация знания
г) Приходить на праздники, устраиваемые ИСККОН, вкушать вкусный прасад, смотреть привлекательные программы, слушать привлекательные киртаны.  

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

